# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  What woke you up to the coronavirus hoax?

## brandon

When did you realize the dangers of coronavirus were massively exaggerated?  

I was scared of the coronavirus until mid March. There were two key things that led me down the rabbit hole to the truth.

1)  This John Ioannidis article  laying out the lack of scientific evidence behind the media hype

2) Ron Paul's "coronavirus hoax" video.  I specifically remember the hysteria over swine flu in 2009 and Ron Paul being one of the first people to call it out as BS. He was 100% right. When I watched this video it all came back to me.

----------


## dannno

Daniel Lee

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ1h0i1ksKlvPI7zI6t9XoA

Right off the bat, as soon as this was getting any sort of attention what-so-ever, he said this was a deep state bioweapon but that they released a weak one because they didn't want a lot of friendly casualties - they just wanted something they could fake news scare people with. 

As far as falling for it, that's what you get for not hanging around here.

----------


## RonZeplin

I knew that if Trump was pushing it, then it had to be evil, anti-American, tyrannical, NWO globalist, at least borderline Totalitarian Communist & Big Stupid Nanny State gov.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Daniel Lee
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQ1h0i1ksKlvPI7zI6t9XoA
> 
> Right off the bat, as soon as this was getting any sort of attention what-so-ever, he said this was a deep state bioweapon but that they released a weak one because they didn't want a lot of friendly casualties - they just wanted something they could fake news scare people with. 
> 
> As far as falling for it, that's what you get for not hanging around here.


So why did it spread to Serbia? doesn't the Chinese have a relationship with Serbia and some Balkan states? the Balkan people are nice, so it would be strange for China or whoever to do this in the Balkans let alone Serbia.

----------


## PAF

I have been aware of plans to implement biometric identification to all men, women and children for quite some time, followed articles by biometricupdate.com, and the labeling of undocumented people as “illegal” for quite some time. When prez gave his speech about eVerify, by land, by air, by sea, I figured a “bipartisan” approach such as another 9/11, or “pandemic” would be required. It has been in the works for a long, long time, by both sides of the isle, but the technology has finally arrived.

Follow the Money, not ordinary people who simply seek a meager life.

----------


## kpitcher

> When did you realize the dangers of coronavirus were massively exaggerated?  
> 
> I was scared of the coronavirus until mid March. There were two key things that led me down the rabbit hole to the truth.
> 
> 1)  This John Ioannidis article  laying out the lack of scientific evidence behind the media hype
> 
> 2) Ron Paul's "coronavirus hoax" video.  I specifically remember the hysteria over swine flu in 2009 and Ron Paul being one of the first people to call it out as BS. He was 100% right. When I watched this video it all came back to me.


Right now the mortality rate is over 5.5% in Michigan, over 3.5% nationwide.  Seems to me the dangers are merited. I do think some of the stay in place orders have pushed on the extremes and this is another huge transfer of wealth with the bailouts, but the danger itself seems real.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Right now the mortality rate is over 5.5% in Michigan, over 3.5% nationwide.  Seems to me the dangers are merited. I do think some of the stay in place orders have pushed on the extremes and this is another huge transfer of wealth with the bailouts, but the danger itself seems real.


Find out how many people die on average in each week and find out how many died this year in the same weeks. Then you have a reasonable comparison. If I look at the data for some weeks for a few places around where I live, 3 or 4 times as many people have died as would happen on average.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I have been aware of plans to implement biometric identification to all men, women and children for quite some time, followed articles by biometricupdate.com, and the labeling of undocumented people as “illegal” for quite some time. When prez gave his speech about eVerify, by land, by air, by sea, I figured a “bipartisan” approach such as another 9/11, or “pandemic” would be required. It has been in the works for a long, long time, by both sides of the isle, but the technology has finally arrived.
> 
> Follow the Money, not ordinary people who simply seek a meager life.


The US needs war to survive. They knew that the slaves were growing too war weary to keep that scam going.  And here we have it. This war against the Invisible Enemy. 

Saw this coming since 2001, but wasnt sure how it would be done. I am definitely impressed with this worldwide psyop. 

And meanwhile on RPFs everyone has become an expert on viruses. Reminds me of my friend Tim back in the early 2000s. He would go home every day to watch the War on TV. He was a self proclaimed ordinance expert. Loved telling us all ab

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I have been aware of plans to implement biometric identification to all men, women and children for quite some time, followed articles by biometricupdate.com, and the labeling of undocumented people as “illegal” for quite some time. When prez gave his speech about eVerify, by land, by air, by sea, I figured a “bipartisan” approach such as another 9/11, or “pandemic” would be required. It has been in the works for a long, long time, by both sides of the isle, but the technology has finally arrived.
> 
> Follow the Money, not ordinary people who simply seek a meager life.


The US needs war to survive. They knew that the slaves were growing too war weary to keep that scam going.  And here we have it. The war against the Invisible Enemy. 20 more years of terrorizing citizens. 

Saw this coming since 2001, but wasnt sure how it would be done. I am definitely impressed with this worldwide operation and believe the key has been turned on our turn key tyranny. 

And meanwhile on RPFs everyone has become a medical expert. Reminds me of my friend Tim back in the early 2000s. He would go home every day to watch The War on TV. He was a self proclaimed ordinance expert. Loved telling us all about daisy cutters and other disgusting facts.  Had no clue how his liberty and economic future was being raped. Didnt stay friends for long. 

Keep spreading the truth!

----------


## Slave Mentality

Sweet! I think it just did my first double post.

----------


## 69360

> Right now the mortality rate is over 5.5% in Michigan, over 3.5% nationwide.  Seems to me the dangers are merited. I do think some of the stay in place orders have pushed on the extremes and this is another huge transfer of wealth with the bailouts, but the danger itself seems real.


Wrong, you have no idea what the mortality rate in a state or country is unless you test every single citizen. The numbers you are giving are mortality of confirmed cases. Without testing every single citizen, you have no idea how many are asymptomatic carriers or had a mild case and recovered with no treatment. Once you take those into account, the actual death rate from covid19 is likely going to be a small fraction of a percent, just like any other seasonal flu.

----------


## PAF

> Sweet! I think it just did my first double post.


Double posts from you still can’t be said enough, keep ‘em coming!

----------


## donnay

> I knew that if Trump was pushing it, then it had to be evil, anti-American, tyrannical, NWO globalist, at least borderline Totalitarian Communist & Big Stupid Nanny State gov.


President Trump wasn't pushing it--he was pressured into it.  There is a difference.  Fauci, Clinton, Gates and others...however, I think he realized a couple of weeks into it, the pressures brought upon him to react were sheer disinformation.  Anyone paying attention could pick up even the Surgeon General was lying in his appearances to talk about Covid.

Fauci needs to be investigated.

Dr. Shiva Ayyadurai brought it all home for me.  He realized they tried impeaching the president for three years and got no where, so the plan was a medical coup to get President Trump out of office.

----------


## 69360

I never took any of the virus hype seriously. I have a good sense of perspective. So early on I saw the numbers and realized it wasn't that bad. I think most people just tend to forget how big our population is. We are a nation of 320,000,000. So if 500,000 have the virus, that is 0.15% of the population. You have a 99.85% chance of not contracting the virus. If 60,000 were to die some think that is a scary number. But it is 0.01% of the population. You have a 99.99% chance of living.

----------


## donnay

> Right now the mortality rate is over 5.5% in Michigan, over 3.5% nationwide.  Seems to me the dangers are merited. I do think some of the stay in place orders have pushed on the extremes and this is another huge transfer of wealth with the bailouts, but the danger itself seems real.


That's because any death is being put in the list as Covid even if they died from underlying reasons.  Dr. Birx even admitted to it.




This way if they inflate the death numbers as Covid deaths people are frighten more and when the vaccine comes out they will happily roll up their sleeves to get it.  It might even turn out like the toilet paper fights to get vaccinated.  That's how manipulation works.

----------


## RonZeplin

> President Trump wasn't pushing it--he was pressured into it.  There is a difference.  Fauci, Clinton, Gates and others...however, I think he realized a couple of weeks into it, the pressures brought upon him to react were sheer disinformation.  Anyone paying attention could pick up even the Surgeon General was lying in his appearances to talk about Covid.


Ya ya, Trump wasn't paying attention, he was against it before he was for it.      Kinda like John F'n Kerry.

----------


## donnay

> Ya ya, Trump wasn't paying attention, he was against it before he was for it.      Kinda like John F'n Kerry.


Whatever.

----------


## Warlord

it's a complete joke. They're re-classifying causes of death. I've been very suspicious from the start but more evidence is coming out
.

----------


## oyarde

> When did you realize the dangers of coronavirus were massively exaggerated?  
> 
> I was scared of the coronavirus until mid March. There were two key things that led me down the rabbit hole to the truth.
> 
> 1)  This John Ioannidis article  laying out the lack of scientific evidence behind the media hype
> 
> 2) Ron Paul's "coronavirus hoax" video.  I specifically remember the hysteria over swine flu in 2009 and Ron Paul being one of the first people to call it out as BS. He was 100% right. When I watched this video it all came back to me.


As soon as they starting shutting Businesses down in March . There is no way you can justify that with a yearly china plague .

----------


## AngryCanadian

> it's a complete joke. They're re-classifying causes of death. I've been very suspicious from the start but more evidence is coming out
> .


This American in China claims that its not a hoax.
Source

----------


## nikcers

That's a really interesting theory is that like from the movie final destination? So if someone doesn't die from X they are going to die from Y anyhow because it's their time to die??

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I was listening the the ACC basketball tournament, and then that game was cancelled.  Later, I heard libs clamoring for more government, so I knew it was overreaction.

----------


## nikcers

I wish it was a hoax. I am having to take massive amounts of asthma medicine just to function. I am lucky my heart isnt in relatively bad shape and I am not obese or old. My average BPM is like 140 when I am not moving.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I wish it was a hoax. I am having to take massive amounts of asthma medicine just to function. I am lucky my heart isnt in relatively bad shape and I am not obese or old. My average BPM is like 140 when I am not moving.


I am happy you are feeling good. I am lucky that i am with my family who arent to old though. And they are feeling their healthy but do take for BP but overall are generally healthy.

We decided to quit sugar just a few years back. And we feel good for doing so. The only problem is doing workout while your stuck in a home.

I quit sugar qutie hard my doctor last two years ago is happy that i decided to do that along with quitting soda pops. I hate sugary drinks like soda pops they make me feel uneasy in my stomach.

----------


## Created4

> When did you realize the dangers of coronavirus were massively exaggerated?


I would say at least 50% of the active members of this forum still believe this is NOT a hoax. Ron Paul clearly does. So what is it with Ron Paul Forum members who claim to be libertarian except when it comes to medical issues, then they are all for medical tyranny, at least in some forms??

----------


## nikcers

> I am happy you are feeling good. I am lucky that i am with my family who arent to old though. And they are feeling their healthy but do take for BP but overall are generally healthy.
> 
> We decided to quit sugar just a few years back. And we feel good for doing so. The only problem is doing workout while your stuck in a home.
> 
> I quit sugar qutie hard my doctor last two years ago is happy that i decided to do that along with quitting soda pops. I hate sugary drinks like soda pops they make me feel uneasy in my stomach.


Not feeling good. Asthma medicine is basically adrenaline. My blood pressure is way higher than normal. My hands are tremoring. My heart is beating out of my chest. I am lucky I can take the asthma medicine at the levels necessary to reduce the feeling like I am choking and breathe. I couldn't take enough the other night and I really think the doctor saved me. I was lucky there wasn't a long wait in the ER. I know this is a marathon though basically I just gotta hope my ticker can take the beating

----------


## 69360

> I would say at least 50% of the active members of this forum still believe this is NOT a hoax. Ron Paul clearly does. So what is it with Ron Paul Forum members who claim to be libertarian except when it comes to medical issues, then they are all for medical tyranny, at least in some forms??


I don't think it's a hoax. There is a real virus. I think of it more as a mass hysteria. A manufactured one by governments and media. For what reason I do not know.

----------


## RJB

> I wish it was a hoax. I am having to take massive amounts of asthma medicine just to function. I am lucky my heart isnt in relatively bad shape and I am not obese or old. My average BPM is like 140 when I am not moving.


I didn't know that people smoked crack as asthma medication.

----------


## nikcers

> I didn't know that people smoked crack as asthma medication.


lol. Crack gets you high. Asthma medicines like albuteral are beta agonists. Think more like the flight or fight response.

----------


## donnay

> I don't think it's a hoax. There is a real virus. I think of it more as a mass hysteria. A manufactured one by governments and media. For what reason I do not know.


CONTROL.

----------


## pcosmar

I saw it first hand on March 17th.. Though I had suspicions before that.

I saw for myself when I took Carol to  Olympia.

No Crowds..and Media Lies.

----------


## donnay

> Not feeling good. Asthma medicine is basically adrenaline. My blood pressure is way higher than normal. My hands are tremoring. My heart is beating out of my chest. I am lucky I can take the asthma medicine at the levels necessary to reduce the feeling like I am choking and breathe. I couldn't take enough the other night and I really think the doctor saved me. I was lucky there wasn't a long wait in the ER. I know this is a marathon though basically I just gotta hope my ticker can take the beating


Steroids and other asthma medications just treat the symptoms.  You need to treat the root cause of your asthma--your body can be deficient, and the symptom is your body's response to telling you to pay attention.

You should do some research on Vitamin C with regards to asthma.
You should also look into Beets, yes, beets.  Beets increase the nitric oxide in the blood, and is a quick pathway of vasodilation.

----------


## Cap

> I don't think it's a hoax. There is a real virus. I think of it more as a mass hysteria. A manufactured one by governments and media. *For what reason I do not know*.


Good to see you posting again. You always provoked thought in a conversation. My take as far as the bold goes, is that we are in the throes of a collapsing empire. Everyone pretty much knew the debt couldn't be sustained. The dollar is going away and any one tied to it, is also tied to the fate of the dollar.

What better way to control a population from civil unrest? Maybe manufacture a pandemic? Mandate soft martial law. Ban assembly of any kind. Create a panacea and voila, you have the makings of mandatory vaccines and the means to follow up on said mandate. Evil genius' indeed.

----------


## nikcers

> Steroids and other asthma medications just treat the symptoms.  You need to treat the root cause of your asthma--your body can be deficient, and the symptom is your body's response to telling you to pay attention.
> 
> You should do some research on Vitamin C with regards to asthma.
> You should also look into Beets, yes, beets.  Beets increase the nitric oxide in the blood, and is a quick pathway of vasodilation.


I'm staying away from sugars completely even in beets to reduce inflammation and taking handfulls of vitamin C like normal. If my BP gets too high I might get some beet superfoods though. My BP is just way higher than base line. I know if I was overweight or if I had high blood pressure it would be bad.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> When did you realize the dangers of coronavirus were massively exaggerated?  
> 
> I was scared of the coronavirus until mid March. There were two key things that led me down the rabbit hole to the truth.
> 
> 1)  This John Ioannidis article  laying out the lack of scientific evidence behind the media hype
> 
> 2) Ron Paul's "coronavirus hoax" video.  I specifically remember the hysteria over swine flu in 2009 and Ron Paul being one of the first people to call it out as BS. He was 100% right. When I watched this video it all came back to me.


Well, there are two completely separate issues to be addressed. One is the COVID19 virus and illness, the other is the government reaction.

Ron Paul (and Daniel McAdams) call the government reaction a "hoax". It's a hyperbolic headline to generate attention and controversy. There are many agendas at work who don't want to let a crisis go to waste, and none of them are good.

As for the virus, they don't call the COVID19 virus and the illness it can cause a hoax. They just say that the government reaction is overblown.

----------


## donnay

> I'm staying away from sugars completely even in beets to reduce inflammation and taking handfulls of vitamin C like normal. If my BP gets too high I might get some beet superfoods though. My BP is just way higher than base line. I know if I was overweight or if I had high blood pressure it would be bad.


Not all beets are sugary.  You can ferment them and it make them sour and good.  I do that and put it in my salad.  Beets also help bring down BP, but you do your own research.

----------


## nikcers

> Well, there are two completely separate issues to be addressed. One is the COVID19 virus and illness, the other is the government reaction.
> 
> Ron Paul (and Daniel McAdams) call the government reaction a "hoax". It's a hyperbolic headline to generate attention and controversy. There are many agendas at work who don't want to let a crisis go to waste, and none of them are good.
> 
> As for the virus, they don't call the COVID19 virus and the illness it can cause a hoax. They just say that the government reaction is overblown.


We must balance public health while preserving liberties. IMO the reaction was justified given the fact that China threatened to block critical medicines from coming here. I would even support paying companies to move here. We need chexit.

----------


## nikcers

> Not all beets are sugary.  You can ferment them and it make them sour and good.  I do that and put it in my salad.  Beets also help bring down BP, but you do your own research.


I breathe better on a zero sugar and zero carb diet. My indoor grill broke so I have been fasting a lot which helps even more. I will starve the beast if I have to.

----------


## Created4

> I don't think it's a hoax. There is a real virus. I think of it more as a mass hysteria. A manufactured one by governments and media. For what reason I do not know.


The hoax is the REACTION to the virus. There is a real virus, but its mortality rate is probably about the same or less than the regular annual flu virus that goes around.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> The hoax is the REACTION to the virus. There is a real virus, but its mortality rate is probably about the same or less than the regular annual flu virus that goes around.


I hope they dont compare this virus to people who normally just normally cough without the dry cough.

----------


## nikcers

> I hope they dont compare this virus to people who normally just normally cough without the dry cough.


There are a lot of people out there that wouldn't die if you put them in a chokehold and then there are a lot of Eric Garner's out there.

----------


## Created4

> I don't think it's a hoax. There is a real virus. I think of it more as a mass hysteria. A manufactured one by governments and media. *For what reason I do not know*.


If you want to know, invest 27 minutes of your time to listen to this:

https://audio.solari.com/sr20200401/...rviewHQ_01.mp3

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Sweet! I think it just did my first double post.







You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Slave Mentality again.

----------


## kpitcher

> Wrong, you have no idea what the mortality rate in a state or country is unless you test every single citizen. The numbers you are giving are mortality of confirmed cases. Without testing every single citizen, you have no idea how many are asymptomatic carriers or had a mild case and recovered with no treatment. Once you take those into account, the actual death rate from covid19 is likely going to be a small fraction of a percent, just like any other seasonal flu.


potentially, but by that measure we don't test every single person for flu so we don't know what a season flu rate is either.  Mathematical models are used. Of course covid19 behaves differently than almost anything else with longer chances to infect without symptoms and no natural immunity so figuring out the real number may never be exactly known and why the numbers vary so much. Still all models point to worse than seasonal flu. 

I do agree our horrible lack of tests - which is something that still needs to be answered for - has caused a lot of problems. I have seen antibody tests are hitting in limited quantity, perhaps those will allow a better picture of actual infection.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

My aunt died last week, she was 71 , had multiple sclerosis, and decades of being quadraplegic from the neck down. Last year her lungs had been failing due to muscle breakdown. She went peacefully in her sleep last week , she was ready. The state wouldnt permit a true burial, we didnt get to see her casket lowered or buried it remained above ground on a cart. She was declared covid falsley!

----------


## RonZeplin

> My aunt died last week, she was 71 , had multiple sclerosis, and decades of being quadraplegic from the neck down. Last year her lungs had been failing due to muscle breakdown. She went peacefully in her sleep last week , she was ready. The state wouldnt permit a true burial, we didnt get to see her casket lowered or buried it remained above ground on a cart. She was declared covid falsley!


My sincere condolences.  The gov meddling & fake statistics are appalling.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My aunt died last week, she was 71 , had multiple sclerosis, and decades of being quadraplegic from the neck down. Last year her lungs had been failing due to muscle breakdown. She went peacefully in her sleep last week , she was ready. The state wouldnt permit a true burial, we didnt get to see her casket lowered or buried it remained above ground on a cart. She was declared covid falsley!


Bummer. Did they even test her for COVID?

----------


## Warlord

> Bummer. Did they even test her for COVID?


What is this 'test' Brian? I'd like to know more about it.  David Ike said in the banned video anyone can test positive for it and that the inventor of it has repudiated it.

I simply don't believe the notion that tens of thousands are dying of this infectious disease.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What is this 'test' Brian? I'd like to know more about it.  David Ike said in the banned video anyone can test positive for it and that the inventor of it has repudiated it.
> 
> I simply don't believe the notion that tens of thousands are dying of this infectious disease.


Hopefully one of the more accurate tests (for viral RNA segments), and not something sent over from China.

----------


## Warlord

> Hopefully one of the more accurate tests (for viral RNA segments), and not something sent over from China.


Ike said:

'Dr Kary Mullis the inventor of the PCR test stated that his test was being misused for the purposes of virus identification '

https://banned.video/watch?id=5e8e28ed1f333e003a33793b

Skip to 11:00 mins

I found that interesting...

----------


## Warlord

> My aunt died last week, she was 71 , had multiple sclerosis, and decades of being quadraplegic from the neck down. Last year her lungs had been failing due to muscle breakdown. She went peacefully in her sleep last week , she was ready. The state wouldnt permit a true burial, we didnt get to see her casket lowered or buried it remained above ground on a cart. She was declared covid falsley!


https://banned.video/watch?id=5e8e28ed1f333e003a33793b


Skip to 24:00


This seems to correspond with what happened to your Aunt....

----------


## 69360

> What is this 'test' Brian? I'd like to know more about it.  David Ike said in the banned video anyone can test positive for it and that the inventor of it has repudiated it.
> 
> I simply don't believe the notion that tens of thousands are dying of this infectious disease.


I believe they are. But 20 thousand out of 320 million, is statistically not a large number. Certainly not enough to destroy the economy.

----------


## nikcers

> I believe they are. But 20 thousand out of 320 million, is statistically not a large number. Certainly not enough to destroy the economy.


I'm glad you are volunteering to die to save the economy. $#@! ending the Fed we gotta save the fed

----------


## acptulsa

> I believe they are. But 20 thousand out of 320 million, is statistically not a large number. Certainly not enough to destroy the economy.


Using the latest estimates (closer to 330 million), 0.0066%




> I'm glad you are volunteering to die to save the economy. $#@! ending the Fed we gotta save the fed


Now, see, @Matt Collins?  _That_ is what a strawman looks like.

----------


## nikcers

> Using the latest estimates (closer to 330 million), 0.0066%


Your percentage of deaths implies that everyone that would die from it has already caught it. It's very infantile and idiotic and arrogant

----------


## nikcers

> Now, see, @Matt Collins?  _That_ is what a strawman looks like.


If you aren't willing to die for the FED you aren't patriotic.

----------


## acptulsa

> Your percentage of deaths implies that everyone that would die from it has already caught it. It's very infantile and idiotic and arrogant





> If you aren't willing to die for the FED you aren't patriotic.


They're multiplying!

----------


## nikcers

Just what every economy needs is less people ...a marketplace with no one to market to

----------


## nikcers

We can always replace people who die from it. No one is non replaceable. You are all just numbers. Now sacrifice yourself moloch is hungry

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> We must balance public health while preserving liberties.


True that.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

While situation is still fluid, these bits of information were sort of eye opening.


Trump joins Hillary Clinton in support of  #FamiliesFirst Call

*Trump on the economy: First thing I want to do is save a lot of lives*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx_CWNjrMMk

*Trump's campaign is trying to remove a video of him appearing to call the coronavirus a 'hoax'*

----------


## ProBlue33

I was 50/50 on this whole thing until I watched David Ickes instantly banned video on YouTube.(found another source)
I have no fear from it now, but I will respect other people that are in fear.

----------


## RonZeplin

> While situation is still fluid, these bits of information were sort of eye opening.
> 
> 
> Trump joins Hillary Clinton in support of  #FamiliesFirst Call
> 
> *Trump on the economy: First thing I want to do is save a lot of lives*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


President Trump did a great job for 3 years, then he shut it down but he's learning a lot.  Hooray!

----------


## 69360

> I'm glad you are volunteering to die to save the economy. $#@! ending the Fed we gotta save the fed



I currently have a .001% chance of death from this virus. Those are pretty good odds. I refuse to live my life in fear.

----------


## ProBlue33

The manipulation and correlation of data is infamous for it's ability to twist the truth........remember, "!@#$" YOU FRANK !" 

I am going to say what another poster said there is a real virus going around, BUT the manipulation of the data is the HOAX. 
Up to 650,000 people can die a year(or around 55,000 per month) when a really bad flu like virus spreads around the world, do the math. 
If we go mid-December to mid-April that is 29,000 death per month. 

To put it in real perspective almost 200,000 people a month are dying from cancer, and ALL communicable diseases excluding the flu has killed an average of 305,000 people per month, so do we shut the economy down because of that ? Tons of people are already dying from disease and poor health, they are logging the data to create massive fear, to boast control over the masses, and they didn't care that they are crashing the economy. 
The 1% got their money out and their money in to the sectors that would win and lose from all this.

We have millions people all over the world essentially under house arrest because of this, and they did it within a few weeks with fear propaganda that people believe.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> President Trump did a great job for 3 years, then he shut it down but he's learning a lot.  Hooray!


But latest MSM narrative is now that his 'learning curve' has been flattened  ( right after NBC MTP host alleged that his approval rating curve had been flattened).

----------


## pcosmar

> I currently have a .001% chance of death from this virus. Those are pretty good odds. I refuse to live my life in fear.


That's me.

There are real threats and some random threats that are far more threat than this cold..

And I suspect I already had it..and recovered and am therefore immune.

I am sure that was the bug that went through this house earlier,, and the reason we got the Oxygen machine in the first place.

But she has not needed it for a month.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> My sincere condolences.  The gov meddling & fake statistics are appalling.





> Bummer. Did they even test her for COVID?


probably not, she was dying from failing body/lungs from MS since last year

----------


## Bryan

> The US needs war to survive. They knew that the slaves were growing too war weary to keep that scam going.  And here we have it. This war against the Invisible Enemy.



Just saying....

----------

